# Over 20 pigs left behind...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

They're wild now, no one has fed them at least since august... I found a rescue, that may take them, but IDK if they'll want them as pets. I hope they take them... I don't think it would be right just setting them free to destroy peoples property.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

How did they get there?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

pigs???!?!?!?!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

They were left behind in a foreclosure. What the heck do I do with 20 pigs if this rescue doesn't take them?!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know. Send them to Dave's house...LOL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Take your dogs hunting 

Bacon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I don't know. Send them to Dave's house...LOL


lmfao yeah, Dave I need your rescue services!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Marty said:


> Take your dogs hunting
> 
> Bacon!!!!!!!!


HAHAHA I would take Neela... she's allergic to pork... Do you think that means LIVE pork?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If she's allergic to pork I wouldn't take her LOL

But I think that would mean eating pork... but pork is no good for any dog


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Marty said:


> If she's allergic to pork I wouldn't take her LOL
> 
> But I think that would mean eating pork... but pork is no good for any dog


Dang allergies always screw up her fun... She can't play tug of war with a rope without having a flare up!... She's allergic to cotton lol

Yeah I read about the pork "no no" when i went raw with the dogs. Bummer, it's such a fatty and hearty food!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah... plenty of bacon and rump roasts, tenderloins, hamhocks, fat back, salt pork... of course, that only comes in handy if you like greens and beans and stuff like that!! 

Seriously though... if the rescue won't take them... contact your local humane society or animal control and see if there's anything they can do to help. Where you located? I wonder if the rescue you've contacted is the only one in the area or if there's another one you could contact!?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm northern florida, but the home with the pigs is in St. Augustine. I'm gonna ride out there tomorrow and see what we're up against. We got the report about the pigs from our property preservation company.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i would let my dogs catch them and then take em to the butcher pig is good!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i would let my dogs catch them and then take em to the butcher pig is good!!


too bad I only have one real pit bull... Indigo and neela would get into a fight before they tag team a hog. Where the heck would i fit 20 hogs???? I have a big deep freezer but DANG it's not that big! hahahaha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you could donate some to a soup kitchen or homeless shelter.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you could donate some to a soup kitchen or homeless shelter.


ohhhh that's a great idea! I'm going to see what happens with this rescue, but if not, I'm all about helping people in need! Rep coming your way!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That was a good idea BPBM!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks i look at pigs like food I was raised on a farm so thats how I get my logic.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah we do to!! I would see if there are any hunters in the area or farms?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

piggiess!!!
who just leaves 20 pigs at a house? i dunno!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> yeah we do to!! I would see if there are any hunters in the area or farms?


from what was reported later, they think their just wild and were captured and penned to fatten them up for food for later. I guess this was a hunters house!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sounds like a great find for a apbt owner that wants to train their dog for hog huntin!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> They were left behind in a foreclosure. What the heck do I do with 20 pigs if this rescue doesn't take them?!


eat them...? Just playen! but not a bad idea. i dunno do they have pig auctions? but i know everyone in my family would turn them into food and have a bbq. i heard pigs make good pets though.


----------

